# false contractions, very painful



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Hi ladies 

Can I have your advice please. I'm 34 weeks and I've been experiencing severe abdo pain since yesterday, and today this turned into regular but short contractions that are incredibly painful. I've been to triage and the contractions show up on ctg, about every 2-3 mins for 5-10 seconds. Cervix is closed and bubs not yet engaged, so they sent me home with advice to drink a lot and take painkillers.  Have popped 30mg of codeine, but it is not doing much after 2hrs and I really am in a lot of pain. 

Do you know what causes this, whether it is likely to just stop again or lead to proper labour and what might help?

Thanks kaz and emilycaitlin


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi eagle

It could be a urine infection or an irritable womb. Try and get your gp to prescribe cocodamol and have a warm bath. 
It could stop or develop into labour. 

If remains like this call hospital again and go back in. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Hi ladies

Sorry to come back to you once more on this. After about 10 hours, several of the stronger (30mg codeine) cocodamol and hot water bottles the first bout settled. But I've had two more 'attacks' since with strong contractions every few minutes. The pain is very bad and has me in tears/screaming the house down and it usually takes 6-8 hours for the painkillers to kick in and contractions to settle down. I didn't think i had a particularly low pain threshold but this is horrible. I've been back to see my midwife on Thursday and mentioned it, but she was in a rush and just said that as long as baby was fine not to worry and keep taking painkillers.

I don't think i can cope with this for the rest of the pregnancy...

Please help if you can. 

Eagle x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like an irritable uterus, which could do this for a while, stop for a few days,and start again. I would advise you to ring the hospital again just to get checked over, and they may be able to sort pain relief out,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

